# APU3 GPIO Details



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2017)

Got a APU3 from PCEngines directly.
Testing the GPIO to see if they used the same GPIO chip and base address as the APU1C.
I loaded the module and it looks good. Working GPIO on another amd64 platform.
`kldload nctgpio` or /boot/loader.conf nctgpio_load="YES"

```
root@APU3:~ # sysctl -a | grep 'gpio'
dev.gpioc.0.%parent: gpio0
dev.gpioc.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.gpioc.0.%location:
dev.gpioc.0.%driver: gpioc
dev.gpioc.0.%desc: GPIO controller
dev.gpioc.%parent:
dev.gpiobus.0.%parent: gpio0
dev.gpiobus.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.gpiobus.0.%location:
dev.gpiobus.0.%driver: gpiobus
dev.gpiobus.0.%desc: GPIO bus
dev.gpiobus.%parent:
dev.gpio.0.%parent: isa0
dev.gpio.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.gpio.0.%location:
dev.gpio.0.%driver: gpio
dev.gpio.0.%desc: Nuvoton NCT5104D (PC-Engines APU)
dev.gpio.%parent:
```


```
root@APU3:~ # gpioctl -l
pin 00:   0   GPIO00<OUT,PP>
pin 01:   0   GPIO01<OUT,PP>
pin 02:   0   GPIO02<OUT,PP>
pin 03:   0   GPIO03<OUT,PP>
pin 04:   0   GPIO04<OUT,PP>
pin 05:   0   GPIO05<OUT,PP>
pin 06:   0   GPIO06<OUT,PP>
pin 07:   0   GPIO07<OUT,PP>
pin 08:   0   GPIO08<OUT,PP>
pin 09:   0   GPIO09<OUT,PP>
pin 10:   0   GPIO10<OUT,PP>
pin 11:   0   GPIO11<OUT,PP>
pin 12:   0   GPIO12<OUT,PP>
pin 13:   0   GPIO13<OUT,PP>
pin 14:   0   GPIO14<OUT,PP>
pin 15:   0   GPIO15<OUT,PP>
```


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2017)

Bought a couple of $5 SLC Phison SDCards from them as well. They work well.

```
root@APU3:~ # diskinfo -t /dev/mmcsd0
/dev/mmcsd0
   512             # sectorsize
   3980394496      # mediasize in bytes (3.7G)
   7774208         # mediasize in sectors
   4194304         # stripesize
   0               # stripeoffset
   011004AE       # Disk ident.

Seek times:
   Full stroke:     250 iter in   0.144007 sec =    0.576 msec
   Half stroke:     250 iter in   0.143380 sec =    0.574 msec
   Quarter stroke:     500 iter in   0.287126 sec =    0.574 msec
   Short forward:     400 iter in   0.168921 sec =    0.422 msec
   Short backward:     400 iter in   0.162928 sec =    0.407 msec
   Seq outer:    2048 iter in   0.976083 sec =    0.477 msec
   Seq inner:    2048 iter in   0.512945 sec =    0.250 msec
Transfer rates:
   outside:       102400 kbytes in   4.936001 sec =    20746 kbytes/sec
   middle:        102400 kbytes in   5.936303 sec =    17250 kbytes/sec
   inside:        102400 kbytes in   5.128822 sec =    19966 kbytes/sec
```


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 2, 2017)

Here are the coreboot  options:

```
PCEngines apu3
coreboot build 20170302
2032 MB DRAM

SeaBIOS (version rel-1.10.0.1)

Press F10 key now for boot menu

Select boot device:

1. SD card SD04G 3796MiB
2. Payload [memtest]
3. Payload [setup]

Booting from CBFS...

### PC Engines apu2 setup v4.0.4 ###
Boot order - type letter to move device to top.

  a USB 1 / USB 2 SS and HS
  b SDCARD
  c mSATA
  d SATA
  e iPXE (disabled)


  r Restore boot order defaults
  n Network/PXE boot - Currently Disabled
  t Serial console - Currently Enabled
  l Serial console redirection - Currently Enabled
  u USB boot - Currently Enabled
  o UART C - Currently Disabled
  p UART D - Currently Disabled
  x Exit setup without save
  s Save configuration and exit
```


----------



## jdakhayman (Apr 3, 2017)

This is good info. Thanks for taking the time to put it up. I appreciate it!!

jda


----------

